

Interactive FEC Campaign Finance Data Explorer - itay
http://blogs.splunk.com/2012/11/05/splunk4good-announces-public-data-project-highlighting-fec-campaign-finance-data/

======
erintsweeney
nice way to explore campaign finance contributions by state, employer, job
role, etc. Check it out.

